# I wanna get System 7 on the internet.



## Jasoco (Jul 3, 2001)

I need the correct Control Panels, Extensions and Web Browsers.. Just for fun.. It'd be a IIci with a modem..

Don't start on how it'll be WAY too slow.. I know, it's just for fun to get use out of the modem.

I just hope people actually visit this section to see this thread.


----------



## endian (Jul 3, 2001)

Check out http://www.jagshouse.com/classicinternet.html and http://browsers.evolt.org

You need MacTCP, FreePPP (or MacPPP) for access. For a browser use either MacWeb or WannaBe; Eudora Lite should work for email.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jul 4, 2001)

Apple had copies of old systems for download 
It's in their support section



Admiral


----------



## davidbrit2 (Jul 13, 2001)

Go to ftp://ftp.info.apple.com and wade your way through the appropriate selections until you get to the Macintosh area. You'll be amazed by the piles of old software they have on their server.


----------



## phantomradio (Jul 13, 2001)

Shouldn't be too hard to do, FreePPP works very well. I have an old LCIII in my workshop that I use for AIM, ICQ, and mail. It's running MacOS 7.5, so you might want to consider using 7.5, especially since 7.5 is free from apple. Netscape 2 works very well, as does iCab although iCab does run very slowly. For a computer that was built outof an LC, a IIci, a Tandy, and a Quarda, it runs very well and excellent for playing with.


----------

